# 1986 Nissan pkup



## spiderman (Mar 28, 2008)

Having to stand on brakes to stop truck. Truck also won't stay running on it's own. HELP. I haven't used truck for many months due to workers comp injury and hope to get to go to work soon . Need my truck.


----------



## Fnztakedown (Feb 25, 2010)

get a can of starting fluid, open u your hood and start your truck, if you got 2 ppl or if it is just you spray the on the outside of the brake booster and the outside of the master cyl where your brake fluid goes in, if the truck idles rough when you spray you have a vacuum leak on the line, then go and press the brakes and if your idle drops and gets rough you might have a bb booster leak or cyl leak, currently i am well on my way to replacing my bb so far. lemme know how that works for you and cross your fingers it isnt the bb or your gonna be $$ for a new one or JUNK YARD it up:thumbdwn:


----------



## Fnztakedown (Feb 25, 2010)

come to infamousnissan.com
everyone is quick w/responses :woowoo:


----------

